# New to UAE



## farhat395 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi ,
I am an indian staying in UAE since 3 month. I am basically a s/w Engg ( Oracle Apps DBA) and have 8 years of experience. I joined a reputed Cement company in RAK as Database Architect. However after joining here the department expected me to work on something which is not my profile. They basically want me to go to the users desk and fix desktop/telephone/printer issues. which is nowhere related to my past experience or education. 

Just wanted to discuss at this forum, is it something normal here that they expect these kinda work in an IT department. It would be great if similar experiences could be shared here... 

My intention is to get an idea what all options I have to think of. If I resign before my probation period they will take all the expenses they have made to get me here with a ban. is it correct?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't think I know anyone here who doesn't do something outside of what their official job description says. Having said that, is it a big deal to do it? Looking at it from a positive angle, if you do it, you add another string to your bow, so to speak. Is it worth resigning over?


----------

